# WTB: Prewar Dayton Bicycles/Projects



## dmk441 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone have any Prewar Dayton projects or bikes?Twinflex, Champion, balloon tire daytons 1937-1941, etc. Email me at jcsrestoration@yahoo.com, I'd consider them in any condition, thanks.
Dave


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

